# Is this a weasel?



## georgiaboy2011

is this a weasel?   ive been trying to figure out what it is and thats all that i can come up with        i didnt even know that we had them in ga until now


----------



## Resica

Looks like a Long-Tailed Weasel to me.


----------



## donald-f

Somebody lost a pet ferret.


----------



## jvaughn92

donald-f said:


> Somebody lost a pet ferret.



i agree with this ^^^


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Yep, looks like a ferret to me.


----------



## USMC0321

Long tail weasel


----------



## Coastie

Hard to see if that is a black tip on its tail but if it is then it is most likely a weasel. I haven't seen one in years but they claim that they do exist in Georgia and are or were included as furbearers on our trapping license.


----------



## treemanjohn

Longtail Weasel


----------



## animalguy

Show it in relation to something so these fellas will know it isn't a ferret. Weasels are pretty small.


----------



## chehawknapper

Longtail weasel. I caught one in Worth Co. In the early '80's.


----------



## bullit

Intersting... I saw something like this in Lee Co while bow hunting in 1993 at about 50 yards but could never identify it, sure seems to be the weasel. It was late afternoon and he come out to edge of woods, stood on rear legs, looked around and unfortunately went the other way.


----------



## mountainraider68

long tailed weasel we have a problem with them at the chicken coops every once in a while my dads probably killed 3 or 4


----------



## Southern Cyote

colored like a weasel but has a ferret looking head. I dont Know !!


----------



## cuda67bnl

Definitely a weasel. Either a long tail or a least.


----------



## copperheadmike

Most definitely not a lost pet ferret! Don't know much about local weasel subspecies but that would be my bet.


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's definitely a long-tailed weasel. We used to kill one in the chicken house every now and then. They're not all that uncommon, just not seen much. If you do a lot of trapping, you'll catch a couple sooner or later.


----------

